# Unknown Fujitsu USB External HDD *HELP!*



## Travesty

Hello all, i've been searching all over the internet with no avail for some info on this... I'll try to be as descriptive as possible.

Okay, I have an extraordinary need to backup my 9 gig HDD so that I may reformat it and start from scratch, afterwhich I could use my other comp's CD-RW drive to burn everything onto a series of CDs. Now, while searching through my options, I found the best way to go would probably be to use an empty USB External HDD I own to copy everything to, and then afterwards hook that HDD up to the comp with the CD-RW drive to burn it directly from there.

This comp (the one that needs to be backed up) is running Win98 (NOT 98/se, all the more reason to reformat and reinstall).
The comp with the CD-RW drive is running WinXP home edition.
The 2.5" External HDD is made by Fujitsu, model MHM2100AT, and the casing for the HDD is plain solid aluminum and only contains the following graphics/text on it:

_HI-SPEED Certified USB_ logo (top-right corner)
Large text: _STORAGE BOX_ (bottom-right corner)
Line graphic (underneath _STORAGE BOX_ text)
Small text: _ATN-251 2.5" EXTERNAL HDD_ (underneath line graphic)
... and unfortunately that sums up every aspect of the HDD case.
I hear that Fujitsu doesn't commonly create the drivers for their HDDs, which is probably why I came to a dead end while searching their site. Anyways, I have tried to install this HDD on the Win98 machine using a floppy disk labelled "For USB 2.0 Driver" containing the following files:

DELENTRY.EXE
DELUIDRV.EXE
GENEDISK.INF
GENESTOR.PDR
GENEUIDE.INF
GENEUIDE.SYS
SETUP.EXE
USBMONIT.EXE
... and everything seems to install and run perfectly fine. The only problem is that the drive doesnt pop up in My Computer like it's supposed to, pretty much rendering the HDD inaccessable & useless.

Now, I find absolutely no errors when trying to use this drive on the WinXP machine, and once plugged in the new drive letter pops up in My Computer like it's supposed to and everything is perfect, without the need for installation or anything. So, does anyone have any ideas how I can get this working on the Win98 machine, or if it's even compatible for Win98? Much appreciated to all who can help in any way.


----------



## jjbpenguin

it might have been formatted in a newer format that is not accessible to older non xp systems.  I have an external that is (ntsf) or something like that and it cannot be read by older than xp systems.  You might try reformatting the drive with your xp machine and see if there are different formatting options.


----------

